# Wanted Used 21Rs Or 23Rs



## Hawk570 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking for a used 2004 to 2008 Outback 21RS or 23RS. I am located in South Florida and would prefer for it to be in somewhere in the state.
Ready to deal.


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

I've got a 2005 23RS for sale in Knoxville, TN that's in very good condition (see post http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29620&view=findpost&p=379574). If you can't find what you're looking for locally and are willing to travel a bit, I'd invite you to consider this one.


----------



## Allen (Aug 31, 2009)

Hawk570 said:


> Looking for a used 2004 to 2008 Outback 21RS or 23RS. I am located in South Florida and would prefer for it to be in somewhere in the state.
> Ready to deal.


I have a 2006 21rs with vent covers, extended warranty,sun screen for awning, full cover for storage and a reese dual cam hitch the roof has been sealed and the skin has been coated from rv rays. Every thing on the unit is good shape to the best of my knowledge. We live in upstate NY but could meet you half way. I owe $14700.00 on the unit which is what I need for it (we just purchased a condo in Florida) [email protected]


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hawk570 said:


> Looking for a used 2004 to 2008 Outback 21RS or 23RS. I am located in South Florida and would prefer for it to be in somewhere in the state.
> Ready to deal.


A quick google search found a 2006 21RS in West Palm beach for $13,500. Nice pics of it here
crunchman


----------



## saylfish (May 1, 2010)

crunchman12002 said:


> Looking for a used 2004 to 2008 Outback 21RS or 23RS. I am located in South Florida and would prefer for it to be in somewhere in the state.
> Ready to deal.


A quick google search found a 2006 21RS in West Palm beach for $13,500. Nice pics of it here
crunchman
[/quote]

Sorry, just bought that one on Friday......Were Finally OUTBACKERS...Just had our second boy and upgraded from a Fleetwood Pop Up. Been looking for a nice used one for a while and finally found one in great shape. Was looking for a 25 but this one will suit us just fine..


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

saylfish said:


> Looking for a used 2004 to 2008 Outback 21RS or 23RS. I am located in South Florida and would prefer for it to be in somewhere in the state.
> Ready to deal.


A quick google search found a 2006 21RS in West Palm beach for $13,500. Nice pics of it here
crunchman
[/quote]

Sorry, just bought that one on Friday......Were Finally OUTBACKERS...Just had our second boy and upgraded from a Fleetwood Pop Up. Been looking for a nice used one for a while and finally found one in great shape. Was looking for a 25 but this one will suit us just fine..
[/quote]
You really bought that exact trailer I posted? Looked to be in good shape. Congrats and welcome to Outbackers.
crunchman


----------



## saylfish (May 1, 2010)

crunchman12002 said:


> Looking for a used 2004 to 2008 Outback 21RS or 23RS. I am located in South Florida and would prefer for it to be in somewhere in the state.
> Ready to deal.


A quick google search found a 2006 21RS in West Palm beach for $13,500. Nice pics of it here
crunchman
[/quote]

Sorry, just bought that one on Friday......Were Finally OUTBACKERS...Just had our second boy and upgraded from a Fleetwood Pop Up. Been looking for a nice used one for a while and finally found one in great shape. Was looking for a 25 but this one will suit us just fine..
[/quote]
You really bought that exact trailer I posted? Looked to be in good shape. Congrats and welcome to Outbackers.
crunchman
[/quote]

I did. The interior was in perfect shape. An older couple had it and never used the stove, oven or microwave. The outside just needs a wax job. We will pick it up next week. I'm trying to decide on my first mod already.....


----------



## Hawk570 (Apr 5, 2010)

saylfish said:


> Looking for a used 2004 to 2008 Outback 21RS or 23RS. I am located in South Florida and would prefer for it to be in somewhere in the state.
> Ready to deal.


A quick google search found a 2006 21RS in West Palm beach for $13,500. Nice pics of it here
crunchman
[/quote]

Sorry, just bought that one on Friday......Were Finally OUTBACKERS...Just had our second boy and upgraded from a Fleetwood Pop Up. Been looking for a nice used one for a while and finally found one in great shape. Was looking for a 25 but this one will suit us just fine..
[/quote]
You really bought that exact trailer I posted? Looked to be in good shape. Congrats and welcome to Outbackers.
crunchman
[/quote]

I did. The interior was in perfect shape. An older couple had it and never used the stove, oven or microwave. The outside just needs a wax job. We will pick it up next week. I'm trying to decide on my first mod already.....
[/quote]

I actually contacted Jamie at Pal Beach RV sales the same day he first advertised this 21rs on Craigslist. We had a deal worked out and I was ready to pick it up that same Sat., but the wife wasn't too sure on the darker interior color and had seen a 2008 Malibu 2510 at Camping World in Ft.Myers, which she liked better, so off to Ft. Myers we went and came home with the Malibu. It's actually a little bigger and has a slide on the side as well. I too, went from a Fleetwood pop up to this TT. Glad we both found what we were looking for, and glad I found this forum.


----------



## saylfish (May 1, 2010)

Hawk570 said:


> Looking for a used 2004 to 2008 Outback 21RS or 23RS. I am located in South Florida and would prefer for it to be in somewhere in the state.
> Ready to deal.


A quick google search found a 2006 21RS in West Palm beach for $13,500. Nice pics of it here
crunchman
[/quote]

Sorry, just bought that one on Friday......Were Finally OUTBACKERS...Just had our second boy and upgraded from a Fleetwood Pop Up. Been looking for a nice used one for a while and finally found one in great shape. Was looking for a 25 but this one will suit us just fine..
[/quote]
You really bought that exact trailer I posted? Looked to be in good shape. Congrats and welcome to Outbackers.
crunchman
[/quote]

I did. The interior was in perfect shape. An older couple had it and never used the stove, oven or microwave. The outside just needs a wax job. We will pick it up next week. I'm trying to decide on my first mod already.....
[/quote]

I actually contacted Jamie at Pal Beach RV sales the same day he first advertised this 21rs on Craigslist. We had a deal worked out and I was ready to pick it up that same Sat., but the wife wasn't too sure on the darker interior color and had seen a 2008 Malibu 2510 at Camping World in Ft.Myers, which she liked better, so off to Ft. Myers we went and came home with the Malibu. It's actually a little bigger and has a slide on the side as well. I too, went from a Fleetwood pop up to this TT. Glad we both found what we were looking for, and glad I found this forum.
[/quote]
Glad to hear it Hawk. I was Turkey hunting in Labelle and dropped over to Ft myers camping world. I looked at a 23rs but it wasn't in that great of shape. Hope you enjoy your new digs....


----------



## Hawk570 (Apr 5, 2010)

saylfish said:


> Looking for a used 2004 to 2008 Outback 21RS or 23RS. I am located in South Florida and would prefer for it to be in somewhere in the state.
> Ready to deal.


A quick google search found a 2006 21RS in West Palm beach for $13,500. Nice pics of it here
crunchman
[/quote]

Sorry, just bought that one on Friday......Were Finally OUTBACKERS...Just had our second boy and upgraded from a Fleetwood Pop Up. Been looking for a nice used one for a while and finally found one in great shape. Was looking for a 25 but this one will suit us just fine..
[/quote]
You really bought that exact trailer I posted? Looked to be in good shape. Congrats and welcome to Outbackers.
crunchman
[/quote]

I did. The interior was in perfect shape. An older couple had it and never used the stove, oven or microwave. The outside just needs a wax job. We will pick it up next week. I'm trying to decide on my first mod already.....
[/quote]

I actually contacted Jamie at Pal Beach RV sales the same day he first advertised this 21rs on Craigslist. We had a deal worked out and I was ready to pick it up that same Sat., but the wife wasn't too sure on the darker interior color and had seen a 2008 Malibu 2510 at Camping World in Ft.Myers, which she liked better, so off to Ft. Myers we went and came home with the Malibu. It's actually a little bigger and has a slide on the side as well. I too, went from a Fleetwood pop up to this TT. Glad we both found what we were looking for, and glad I found this forum.
[/quote]
Glad to hear it Hawk. I was Turkey hunting in Labelle and dropped over to Ft myers camping world. I looked at a 23rs but it wasn't in that great of shape. Hope you enjoy your new digs....
[/quote]

The main reason I took a drive to Ft. Myers was to see that same 2007 23rs at Camping World. It looked pretty good on the inside, but the outside was horrible. Looks like the previous owners never cleaned or waxed it, decals were all bad. So, went with the Malibu 2510, excellent shape. Enjoy your new toy...


----------

